# SPEAKING OF SHOP LIGHTING



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember those old Goose Neck lamps with the shade on the end.

Any one got a source for one.

I want to add one to my band saw.

Does anyone know if a Microphone goose neck with thread on to a brass light bulb socket?


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to McMaster-Carr and search for gooseneck lamps or lights. They have them in all sizes, shapes, etc. 

See: http://www.mcmaster.com/ 

Brian


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

Here is one with a magnetic mount that is made for band saws. http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=09L06&FamilyID=3199 

Mike


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Speaking of shop lights, I just got thru installing those T-8 florecent lights and love them, yea they cost a little more however the light produced is virtually shadowless, i really like them


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll add one codisal to using fluorescents in your shop. If your shop is in the garage or other type of outbuilding and you live in a northern climate, they won't work very well once the temps get below thirty or so. I'm going to switch all of my shop lights back to incandescants when I redo the shop in the spring.

Mark


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

One more issue with flourescents in the northern winters in unheated shops. My metal garage Tin roof and walls is also the farthest possible run from the breaker box. Just running the flourescent lights will trip the breaker eventually menaign a long walk to reset it.

Next summer's project run heavier gauge wire to garage.

Chas


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good Morning,


To use fluorescents on the cold you can install a special ballast.


Phillip


----------

